# Harford Products - 1:20.3



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

Regrettably, I have had very little luck from Hartford Products, they do not return calls or e-mails and have lied to me several times about my products having been shipped. I have had a D&RGW box car on order for 7 months, shipped to me twice to the wrong address both times and still nothing received. If anyone has a Box Car kit they want to sell please let me know. I also ordered from them and did not receive replacement decals (old D&RGWRR style) for a high side gon, jigs for a stock car and long caboose, and some missing brake hangers and clevises, etc. I also need these if anyone has them. Any help would be appreciated. What started out as a good relationship has deteriorated leaving me extremely disappointed and angry. I'm sure Mr. hartford is as disappointed with this new ownership as I am.http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to take a look at Phil's Narrow Gauge (http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/). While not as detailed as the Hartford kits they are very durable and they're available. I've built the flatcar, boxcar, reefer, tank car, and drop bottom gondola and have been pleased with all of them.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

The nice thing about Phil's kits is that they make a good solid foundation to do whatever you please. I have a couple gondolas and a reefer that have been super detailed to the level of any Hartford kit. It just takes some brass wire and strip plus a lot of time. 

John


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

Thanx Bruce & John for that invaluable info. I was not aware of that site or product but it looks like it will fit the bill. 

Cheers


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The unfortunate word on the street is Hartford is gone. 

At least you are getting lied to, the rest of us get no response!!


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

From time to time I check their site.  It appears there is new activity.  Links are down and there's a suggestion of renewed operations.  Let's hope there are new and responsible operators.  But I did hear rumours that Bob H. was taking back the moulds????


Does any one have any news?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

None that I can talk about. Keep an eye on 1:20.me for breaking developments in the relatively near future.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, _1:20.me_ can *confirm* that Robert Hartford, founder of _Hartford Products_, has reacquired many of the original company's assets. Though it is not clear at this time just which items are now again in Bob's possession, it is thought to be a significant quantity.

This was posted today.

Chuck


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The "most recent operators" of Hartford ceased operations as of March 31, 2009? 

They forgot how to return phone calls about a year before. 

Let us hope things get better. I still want one of the Fall River kits of the Carter 8 ton gon for a shelf model.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, 1:20.me can confirm that Robert Hartford, founder of Hartford Products, has reacquired many of the original company's assets.
Wow, that was timely. Wasn't there earlier today.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, I checked after you post Dwight!


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

I hope that when they are back in operation some one will let us all know.


Thanx for the update.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

*"CAUTION"* 

Hartford Products does not exist so don't be fooled by these people. Check out my earlier blogs about the horrible service from them. Not only did I not receive my order, but I didn't get a refund either, nothing but lies. 

I have personally spoken with Bob Hartford who has taken back most of the molds and castings. Some items were never returned to him. Bob is continuing with producing his very fine detail parts but not kits at this time. 

The new company is called Hartford Large Scale Products so as not to be confused with the former. Bob can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

lexpar, did you really have to post this FOUR times? Also, I read on another forum that he is using a different email than the one you posted.... lexpar, would you be so kind to post a link of the "new" Hartford's web address instead of just adding more possible rumors into the pot.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

My apologies for the multiple posts, it was intended as a response to each of the former blogs, but that's my rant because I was bitten!


Don't be confused, Bob Hartford does not yet have a web site, the existing one is still the last owners who are attempting to use it and they do not have the right to continue it.  I have provided Bob's new company name and address, not a web site.  The company name he provided was very specific from him.  If you doubt it, call him.


Regards.


----------

